# Chick Lit and Women's Fiction Fans?



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Kindle peeps,
I am a lover of both Chick Lit and Women's Fiction. I've recently discovered some great authors (Laura Dave, J. Courtney Sullivan, Liza Palmer to name but a few), but I'm wondering who your faves are. And maybe an indie or two that I've never heard of before?

Please share!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I love Gemma Halliday's _High Heels _ series. They're mysteries written with a chick-lit voice, so they're fun and humorous. And she's an indie author now (the High Heels books are from her backlist).


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation, Dara! I'll look her up on Goodreads.


----------



## Erica Sloane (May 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to check out Gemma Halliday's books too. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

I downloaded The High Heels Mysteries box set and am on book 4 now ($9.99 for 5 books! Bargain!). I'm really enjoying them. I love chick-lit and read more of it than any other genre.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

WriterGurl1 said:


> I downloaded The High Heels Mysteries box set and am on book 4 now ($9.99 for 5 books! Bargain!). I'm really enjoying them. I love chick-lit and read more of it than any other genre.


Wow! That is a bargain! Think I'm gonna have to check & see if that deal is still available.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have read her first one and really liked it (I bought the boxed set too). They have a lot of mystery in them too, sort of like the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. 

I really love Kristan Higgins she is probably my favorite chick lit author. Some of her books are better than others but overall they are great. Susan Mallery is great too. Shannon Stacey is excellent too.


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

I love these genres and will need to check out the High Heels series.

Others I like:
Jodi Picoult (My Sister's Keeper, Plain Truth, The Pact, Nineteen Minutes, and Second Glance are among my faves)

Jennifer Weiner (Good in Bed, In Her Shoes)

Chris Bohjalian (Midwives, Tran-Sister Radio, The Double Bind. I'm currently reading The Secrets of Eden right now)


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

RobynB said:


> Others I like:
> Jodi Picoult (My Sister's Keeper, Plain Truth, The Pact, Nineteen Minutes, and Second Glance are among


I haven't read any of Jodi Picoult's books, though I've known of them for a long time. I've always feared they might be too dark. I know some of her books deal with difficult subjects. I tend to read light-hearted books because the heavy stuff infiltrates my psyche and gives me nightmares...


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

LucieSimone said:


> I haven't read any of Jodi Picoult's books, though I've known of them for a long time. I've always feared they might be too dark. I know some of her books deal with difficult subjects. I tend to read light-hearted books because the heavy stuff infiltrates my psyche and gives me nightmares...


Yeah, her books do deal with heavier subject matter, for sure. (Have you read _Bridget Jones's Diary_? That's fun!)


----------



## gingerdehlinger (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a women's fiction writer, and although I haven't read it myself, Big Al gave 5 stars to _A Whisper to a Scream _ by Karen Wojcik.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

RobynB said:


> Yeah, her books do deal with heavier subject matter, for sure. (Have you read _Bridget Jones's Diary_? That's fun!)


Oh, indeed! Bridget Jones was my first introduction to Chick Lit way back when it was first released. Truly hilarious and all around wonderful. I also adore Marian Keyes. My favorite book of hers is Sushi for Beginners. One of my all time favorite books is Anna Maxted's Getting Over It.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

I just posted a review of Sibel Hodge's The Fashion Police



Great fun!

Dana Taylor


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation, Dana! It does look fun. I always enjoy a little mystery in my chick lit.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Great suggestions on here!

I adore Jane Green - Jemima J is one of my all time fave books!  I still haven't forgiven the cousin who "borrowed" it then moved 200 miles away and never returned it!

Lately Jill Mansell's books have been featured in a few of the kindle book sales so I pick them up when they're cheap and I've enjoyed them.  Not sure I'd pay $9.99 for one, but they're entertaining enough and I find myself picking those up when I'm at the gym to make the grind more enjoyable.

I also second Anna Maxted (I loved Running in Heels).  Jennifer Weiner is fantastic too!  I've never regretted any time spent reading Marian Keyes.... they're all delightful.  Looking forward to trying out Gemma Halliday.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

I have yet to read Jane Green, but I've heard great things about Jemima J. I guess I better add it to my list!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I also like Jill Mansell, and I love Jenny Crusie.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

So many great suggestions! My TBR list is growing by leaps and bounds! Thanks, all, for the fabulous recommendations!

Lucie


----------



## colleen_gleason (Feb 9, 2009)

LucieSimone said:


> Hi Kindle peeps,
> I am a lover of both Chick Lit and Women's Fiction. I've recently discovered some great authors (Laura Dave, J. Courtney Sullivan, Liza Palmer to name but a few), but I'm wondering who your faves are. And maybe an indie or two that I've never heard of before?
> 
> Please share!


I love Robyn Carr's Virgin River series. It's romance with a very strong women's fiction bent--no suspense, no tropes, just really good, solid real-people relationships.


----------



## Writtled (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks y'all! I needed some new chick lit titles, and now I have a little post-it covered in new names. I'm really excited by that. I feel like every once in a while I need a chick-lit to recharge my mental batteries. They are like vacations to me 

I also used to like Jenny Crusie, and I liked Improper English by Katie MacAlister. 

Also, I LOOOOVED this one book about a plus-size FMC who did a game show and fell in love on the set. I can't remember the name or much more pass that description but I majorly hearted it (if you could think of any along those lines, I'll be indebted to you forever...or something less dramatic but still leaving me very grateful)


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Chris Bohjalian


Wow, I never would have considered his books as 'chick lit'. They're very good, of course, but not really about shoe shopping and hunky neighbors, lol. Maybe he's 'chick lit' for the highbrowed reader.

I like Caprice Crane and Charlaine Harris. I've also heard very good things about the high heels series. I just downloaded Misty Evans's Witches Anonymous which looks very cute.


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> Wow, I never would have considered his books as 'chick lit'. They're very good, of course, but not really about shoe shopping and hunky neighbors, lol. Maybe he's 'chick lit' for the highbrowed reader.
> 
> I like Caprice Crane and Charlaine Harris. I've also heard very good things about the high heels series. I just downloaded Misty Evans's Witches Anonymous which looks very cute.


Agreed about Bohjalian...I consider him (and Picoult) to be more women's fiction.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I love, read & write women's fiction & recommend: Anita Shreve, Elizabeth Berg, Jodi Picoult, Lionel Shriver (We Have To Talk about Kevin is, simply, unforgettable), Consuelo Saah Baer,  Jilly Cooper, Penny Vincenzi. (the last two are Brits but write terrifically readable women's fic)

For chick lit, I love Sibel Hodge, Jennifer Weiner, Jennifer Cruisie, DD Scott, Tonya Kappes.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess that I never realized there was such a thing as 'women's fiction'!  It makes sense, though, since there is a big difference between "The Devil Wears Prada" and "The House of Sand and Fog."

For women's fiction, I loved "White Oleander".  I could not put that book down.

So...is there such as thing as 'men's fiction'?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

In publishing (I worked for many years as an editor & publisher) there's no "officially" recognized genre as men's fiction. The recognized genres encompass mysteries, thrillers, suspense, horror and so on. Much of it is written by men and is read by both male & female readers. Writers  include the usual suspects: John Grisham, Stephen King,  Lee Child and so on.

For cultural and sociological (and no doubt psychological) reasons fiction by women tends to be somewhat (but not entirely) ghetto-ized. Years ago, it was not at all unusual for female writers to be advised to use a male pseudonym or initials in order for anyone to pay attention or to be taken "seriously." A few female writers like Mary McCarthy, Joan Didion and Margaret Atwood have escaped the "women's fiction" label although their work, like that of other female writers, is concerned with issues that primarily affect women's lives.

I have no way of knowing for sure but I would suspect that few men read fiction by even such successful female writers as Nora Ephron, Danielle Steele and Janet Evanovich.  I just don't see a guy reading the newest Stephanie Plum!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've enjoyed the two Heather Wardell books I've read. _Polar Bear Tattoo_ I'd say is more Women's fic and _7 Exes are 8 Too Many_ I'd call Chick Lit.

Another indie chick lit book that I liked a lot was _The Bum Magnet_ by K. L. Brady. Really well done. I could hear the characters in my head. (I just noticed this is one is now published by Simon and Schuster.)



P.S. Just noticed_ Polar Bear Tattoo_ is currently free.

N


----------



## elenaaitken (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Excellent suggestions here and my kindle is currently burning up with downloads.

I just read Katherine Owen's 'Not to Us' She's an indie author I discovered and I quite enjoyed this one. Lots of twists, but the characters hooked me right away. 

One of my favorites was Susanna Kearsley's 'Sophia's Secret'  I could not put this one down! 

Also, anything by Dorothy Koomson. I just love her.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok, my TBR list is getting' crazy! So many wonderful suggestions!


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

I was very impressed with Karen Cantwell's Citizen Insane.


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you read Janet Evanovich? Lots of books in the series and she is really funny


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess that women's fiction is more like the LifeTime Movie Network and men's would be Scify, lol.

I recently read "City of Shadows" by Ariana Franklin which is a historic romance/mystery.  I guess it would fit under the 'women's fiction' category, but at the same time, it seemed like it might appeal to male readers as well.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

gingerdehlinger said:


> I'm a women's fiction writer, and although I haven't read it myself, Big Al gave 5 stars to _A Whisper to a Scream _ by Karen Wojcik.


Hey, that's me! 

Thanks for the mention, Ginger.

Some of my favorite women's fiction authors are Maeve Binchy, Anita Shreve and Anne Tyler, along with some of the other previously mentioned writers.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Anne Tyler


Forgot about her! Although, since she writes a lot of male main characters (like the ones in the "Accidental Tourist" and "Noah's Compass"), I'm not sure I'd call her 100% women's fiction. "Saint Maybe" was my favorite.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> "Saint Maybe" was my favorite.


Mine too!

N


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

^^I was thinking more along the lines of "Back When We Were Grownups" or "The Amateur Marriage," but you are probably right, mscott.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I keep trying—and so far failing—to come up with another term for what is referred to as "women's fiction." It seems to turn off some readers who tend to think of WF as "heavy" and/or "depressing." 

Anne Tyler (and  other writers of WF) often write about men. Why wouldn't we? Our relationships with men—fathers, husbands, brothers, friends, lovers, bosses, employees, mentors, teachers—are central to our lives & experience. Just as their relationships with us are central to their lives (not that they always ready to admit it). lol


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> ^^I was thinking more along the lines of "Back When We Were Grownups" or "The Amateur Marriage," but you are probably right, mscott.


Actually, I would consider those two books as women's fiction, especially "Back When We were Grownups" (which I liked a great deal as well.)



> Anne Tyler (and other writers of WF) often write about men. Why wouldn't we? Our relationships with men-fathers, husbands, brothers, friends, lovers, bosses, employees, mentors, teachers-are central to our lives & experience. Just as their relationships with us are central to their lives (not that they always ready to admit it). lol


So true! I guess when I think of women's fiction, I think of the central character being a woman (and not a man). Maybe I'll have to broaden my definition!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

> I guess when I think of women's fiction, I think of the central character being a woman (and not a man). Maybe I'll have to broaden my definition!


I do think WF usually implies a woman as the main character but Anna Karenina and Madame Bovary (both have female main characters & would qualify as WF by our definition) are read by both male & female readers whereas today's WF is generally written by female authors & seems geared almost exclusively to female readers. Is the difference due to the fact that AK and MB were written by male writers? Other than Nicolas Sparks, are there any men today writing about female experience? Just occurs to me, too, that LOVE STORY, a huge hit as book & movie in 1970, was written by a man.

Don't know where I'm going with this but it's a fascinating subject.


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

Ruth


> I keep trying-and so far failing-to come up with another term for what is referred to as "women's fiction." It seems to turn off some readers who tend to think of WF as "heavy" and/or "depressing."


My novel is WF and that's depressing. I hope people don't think like that, but they pobably do. One of my fav. WF author's is Jodi Picoult and her novels are a little heaver. The topic in mine is slightly heavy too, but a lot of WF are uplifting aren't they?


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I suspect that when readers call WF "depressing" they really mean serious or at least somewhat serious. Maybe I'm wrong. Am I?

I like fiction with a bit of substance. To me substantial doesn't equal "depressing."  It means interesting and thought-provoking.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ruth Harris said:


> I like fiction with a bit of substance. To me substantial doesn't equal "depressing." It means interesting and thought-provoking.


Yes!


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't believe we're the only ones, either! Fiction can illuminate experience in ways nothing else can & I'm convinced there's a large female readership looking for this kind of fiction.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Ruth Harris said:


> I have no way of knowing for sure but I would suspect that few men read fiction by even such successful female writers as Nora Ephron, Danielle Steele and Janet Evanovich. I just don't see a guy reading the newest Stephanie Plum!


This is so funny because one of my closest friends, who is a heterosexual man, is a HUGE Stephanie Plum fan. In fact, we were just talking about how much he adores the series. Of course, I realize he is not the norm. ;-)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

lol....at least I was smart enough to say "few men" instead of no men, not one, would ever—even if hell froze over—be caught dead reading SPlum...whew!  ;-)


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Other than Nicolas Sparks, are there any men today writing about female experience?


Wally Lamb in "She's Come Undone." That book was so amazing that my friends and I kept checking the back cover to make sure that it had actually been written by a man! I got to hear Mr. Lamb speak at a writing conference, and he said many people asked him how he was able to write so convincingly as a women. (I think he didn't really have an answer for that, lol.)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Ooooh! Good one! Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I liked chick-lit for awhile but then it all started seeming the same. I get bored when I know what is going to happen too soon in a book.

But I love good women's fiction. Right now I'm in love with Carol Goodman because her books have a deliciously gothic atmosphere to them even though they are in contemporary settings. I also like Anita Shreve, Kate Morton, and I LOVE Megan Chance -- her books also have that dark, gothic atmosphere. 

Of course, Daphne DuMaurier is my literary goddess!


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

Women and their families type women's lit = Nancy Thayer, Rosamund Lipton, Emma Donoghue, Gwen Gross, and early Anne Rivers Siddons.  Her recent books don't measure up.

Some of Anita Shreve's work is still women's lit though the last few have disappointed.

I'm not too much for chick lit like "Sex and the City" and the "Shopoholic" series. The difference between women's fiction and chick lit is the age of the characters and the dynamics of their problems (generational, parenting versus finding a guy, finding a job, finding the right dress and shoes and frenemies).

I do love Carol Goodman too--to me, Goodman is more across-the-board mystery, not so much women's lit.

Michelle Richmond and Ann Packer sort of a good, young women's lit without being goofy about life.


----------



## lynnemurray (May 19, 2011)

One of my favorite women's fiction writers is Irish--Marion Keyes. Her books always have some serious elements (like Rachel's Holiday, where the heroine lands in rehab) but they're also funny, heartfelt and most of them have love interest, though not all of them end in permanent pairing off.

Re male readers and the "chick lit" label, a fellow author who shall remain anonymous suggested that a lot of the action-action-action, thrillers constitute a "starts with a D, rhymes with Chick" Lit.


----------



## HeidiHall (Sep 5, 2010)

lynnemurray said:


> Re male readers and the "chick lit" label, a fellow author who shall remain anonymous suggested that a lot of the action-action-action, thrillers constitute a "starts with a D, rhymes with Chick" Lit.


LOL! I love that .


----------



## lynnemurray (May 19, 2011)

Genres are SO interesting--I suspect they are created when readers respond to a certain kind of book (like Bridget Jones' Diary or Jennifer Weiner's Good in Bed) and writers, agents and editors say, "hmmm, anything else like that?"



Ruth Harris said:


> I suspect that when readers call WF "depressing" they really mean serious or at least somewhat serious. Maybe I'm wrong. Am I?
> 
> I like fiction with a bit of substance. To me substantial doesn't equal "depressing." It means interesting and thought-provoking.


I never heard of chick lit or women's fiction until my so-called cozy mystery series was cancelled and my agent, as she then was, suggested I turn the orphaned book into "women's fiction" and I asked, "What is women's fiction." She didn't want to say "chick lit" but she defined it as books about relationships with humor--all of my books qualify under that definition, even the ones with vampires--LOL!

Recently I had a dialog with a friend and fellow orphaned mystery author, Jaqueline Girdner, who adores Maeve Binchy, Ann Tyler and the author of the Poisonwood Bible, whose name I can't spell without more coffee. Those Women's Fiction authors are more serious and sometimes write multi-generational books.

I'm not sure where it's going either, Ruth, but it's a major obsession with me, so maybe it's the kind of topic that just keeps coming up with no real solution possible!


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

> Wally Lamb in "She's Come Undone." That book was so amazing that my friends and I kept checking the back cover to make sure that it had actually been written by a man! I got to hear Mr. Lamb speak at a writing conference, and he said many people asked him how he was able to write so convincingly as a women. (I think he didn't really have an answer for that, lol.)


I've heard of this book. Was it really that good? I read his book The Hour I Fist Believed and absolutely hated it.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

lynnemurray said:


> Genres are SO interesting--I suspect they are created when readers respond to a certain kind of book (like Bridget Jones' Diary or Jennifer Weiner's Good in Bed) and writers, agents and editors say, "hmmm, anything else like that?"


To me, chick lit is more humorous in tone than women's fiction, but they both focus on subjects that are central to a modern woman's life: career, romance, family, etc. A lot of people accuse chick lit as being about nothing other than shopping and dating. Sure, some of it is, but there's a lot that is far more complex than that. If anyone disagrees, read any of Marian Keyes books - they deal with very heavy subject matters such as alcoholism, depression, sexual abuse and so on. But she handles the material with a brilliant sense of humor that keeps the tone light despite the seriousness of the content. I think the difference between the two genres really comes down to whether or not it is humorous. But, that's just my opinion. Regardless, I like both!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

T.M.souders said:


> I've heard of this book. Was it really that good? I read his book The Hour I Fist Believed and absolutely hated it.


It was a much better book than "The Hour I First Believed". I have to admit that I skipped large sections of THIFB in order to get to the end, but "She's Come Undone" riveted me.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a really interesting podcast about chick lit: [URL=http://blogs.howstuffworks]http://blogs.howstuffworks.com/transcript/what-is-chick-lit/[/url]

It's said that 80% of fiction is read by women -- so wouldn't that make just about all fiction "woman's fiction"? 

I have to add to the Marian Keyes love. "Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married" and "Is Anyone Out There?" are my favorite books by here, but I can't say that I've ever been disappointed by anything she's ever written. Melissa Senate's books are always a fun read too.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with the Bridget Jones voters--that was such a fun book.  Also agree with whomever said Anna Maxted--although I can't remember the name of the book I read by her, I know that I enjoyed it and ended up seeking out her website.

I also loved Allison Pearson's I DON'T KNOW HOW SHE DOES IT, and I am currently reading her new book about the girls from Wales who are in love with David Cassidy (yes, in the 70s). It's called I THINK I LOVE YOU.

Julia


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Julia444 said:


> I also loved Allison Pearson's I DON'T KNOW HOW SHE DOES IT, and I am currently reading her new book about the girls from Wales who are in love with David Cassidy (yes, in the 70s). It's called I THINK I LOVE YOU.
> 
> Julia


OMG! This sounds so cute! Gonna have to check that out. I love chick lit set in Ireland, UK, etc. Never read one set in Wales.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how Marian Keyes is doing? I read she was struggling with severe depression, but I haven't heard anything since the beginning of this year. I hope she is recovering and writing.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Maryann Faro said:


> Does anyone know how Marian Keyes is doing? I read she was struggling with severe depression, but I haven't heard anything since the beginning of this year. I hope she is recovering and writing.


She has a new nonfiction book coming out in 2012.


----------



## elenaaitken (Jun 18, 2011)

It's interesting that some have noted women's fiction as 'depressing'.
I tend to think of it as having some serious or 'heavier' elements in it. But generally, addressing issues that affect women and their relationships. In my opinion, the  good women's fiction novels have the element of humor or lighter moments to ease the dark. But ultimately, the story is about the woman's journey (internally of course, although I'm sure it could be coupled with an actual journey. )

I'm a big fan.  
I think there are so many topics and situations that 'real' women today can relate to which makes for a great read.

On a side note, I had no idea Marion Keynes was going through a rough time. I wish her the best. She's one of my faves. A fantastically talented writer.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Rachel's Holiday by Marian Keyes is on sale for $1.99!

http://www.amazon.com/Rachels-Holiday-ebook/dp/B000GCFX36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312303532&sr=1-1


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

ginaf20697 said:


> Rachel's Holiday by Marian Keyes is on sale for $1.99!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rachels-Holiday-ebook/dp/B000GCFX36/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1312303532&sr=1-1


YAY! I downloaded it! It is one of the few of hers that I haven't read yet. Can't wait!


----------



## lynnemurray (May 19, 2011)

Rachel's Holiday is one of my all-time favorites. Marian Keyes portrays the process of Rachel's recovery from substance abuse and denial in a way that is realistic, heartfelt and hilarious.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

lynnemurray said:


> Rachel's Holiday is one of my all-time favorites. Marian Keyes portrays the process of Rachel's recovery from substance abuse and denial in a way that is realistic, heartfelt and hilarious.


Yeah, Marian is brilliant that way. Did you read This Charming Man? Seriously tough stuff, but she managed to write about difficult subjects (sexual abuse, mental illness, alcoholism) in a way that was sensitive, yet humorous. I don't think I could've gotten through it if it were not for her amazing ability to weave humor into even the darkest of moments.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

Definitely.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> It's said that 80% of fiction is read by women


I find that really hard to believe. But then again, my husband and son are huge readers.

Has anyone ever read Francine Prose? I'm a big fan. "Hunters and Gatherers" was my favorite followed by "Blue Angel". She is very funny imho. I would say that if you enjoy reading Anne Tyler or Richard Russo, then you would like her.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

I also love Wally Lambs' She's Cone Undone, although the other two of his books were too sad for me to even finish.  I love Susan Isaacs, particularly her early stuff (Shining Through, Compromising Positions). I'd call her chick lit.  For more 'serious womens' fiction, early Elizabeth Berg (Range of Motion) and early Ann Rivers Siddons Colony).  Sadly, with both of those writers, I found their later stuff not nearly as good.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Jodi Picoult, but she's definitely not light. Nor is Wally Lamb's SHE COMES UNDONE, although it's quite good.

For "lighter" (but definitely not empty/fluffy) books, I really liked Emily Giffin's LOVE THE ONE YOU'RE WITH, as well as her SOMETHING BORROWED / SOMETHING BLUE duology.

EAT PRAY LOVE by Elizabeth Gilbert is technically memoir, but I think it fits into women's fiction as well. (Warning: Parts of this book move slowly, but I found the whole thing to be very thoughtful and thought-provoking.)

Also, THE DIVINE SECRETS OF THE YA-YA SISTERHOOD by Rebecca Wells, and THE BONESETTER'S DAUGHTER and THE HUNDRED SECRET SENSES and THE JOY LUCK CLUB all by Amy Tan.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Two more men who write 'women's fiction' (or at least, in these cases did).

Stuart O'nan - The Good Wife

Peter Hoeg - Smilla's Sense of Snow

(I loved both of these!)


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Two terrific suggestions. I recently saw SSoS again and saw a connection between Smilla, Lisbeth Salander & Clarice Starling.


Before there was Lisbeth Salander, there was Smilla Qaavigaaq Jaspersen, the heroine of a novel called Smilla's Sense of Snow by Peter Hoeg.  Smilla is part Inuit and lives in Copenhagen.  According to the flap copy of the FSG edition, "she is thirty-seven, single,  childless, moody, and she refuses to fit in."  She is complex, thorny, obstinate, blunt, fearless, she loves clothes and, when required, she can definitely kick ass.  Like Lisbeth who's a talented computer jock, Smilla has her tech side and sees the beauty in mathematics.

I loved the book when it was published in 1993 and recently saw the movie again (starring Julia Ormonde) when it ran on cable.  Why, I wondered, are Scandinavians so good at portraying believable--but "difficult"--women?  (Or, I should say, at least these two.) And, why, I wondered, in American fiction and film, are women so much less complex?   Female leads in action films tend to be cartoons.  Women in thrillers are often décor.  As for female sleuths, Sue Grafton's Kinsey Milhone is believable & complex and Clarice Starling the FBI agent in Silence of the Lambs (played by Jodie Foster in the film) is interesting & complex although, IIRC, she has no personal life that we know of.  She's a nun, FBI-style.

Lisbeth is today's Number One top selling heroine, the title character in the trilogy and she, too is "single, childless, moody and refuses to fit in."   Is it possible that the almost two decades that have passed since Smilla was published have made the difference in wide-spread acceptance and even admiration of the strong, truly independent female character?

TV  seems  willing to break molds & has come up with  original and compelling female characters—Glenn Close (Damages) qualifies, so does Juliana Margulies in Good Wife. And Kathy Bates plays a complex lawyer in Harry's Law . I love protags like this & want more.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I loved that movie, too, but I thought Julia Ormonde was too pretty to play Smilla.


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

Have any of you read Sue Miller? I read The Senator's Wife and really loved it. Beautifully written. Haven't checked out any of her other books yet, but I intend to.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh i love Chick Lit, most of my books are Chick Lit. My favourites are by Jill Mansell. I think i'm in the minority in that i don't rate Marian Keyes to be that good. I made the mistake of buying most of her books on reviews alone all in one go (before i got my Kindle) and now i still have 2 left to read that i just can't seem to get around to. It's not that i think they are bad books, i actually really liked "The other side of the story" but sometimes i think she tries too hard to be funny. One of the books i really disliked of hers was "Luch Sullivan is getting married." Another popular author is Sophie Kinsella but i find her Shopaholic series annoying. I really learnt to not buy a bunch of books in one go on reviews alone after i did the same with the Shopaholic series  

Dorothy Koomson is a great author though. Her book "Goodnight, Beautiful" was so great. I also loved "My best friend's girl" 

And another author i love is Melissa Hill, she always puts a great twist into her books that you never see coming. And Tess Stimson also, her books are a bit saucy in places, but still good   I've also started reading books by Sue Moorcraft, and i'm enjoying them   Oh and Paige Toon also! Especially loved "Lucy in the sky." And Milly Johnson's "The Yorkshire Pudding Club" was brilliant too. And i come from Yorkshire so it was all the better


----------



## imakenonsense (Aug 9, 2011)

I LOVE Gina Barreca. She's hilarious and brilliant. She "gets" it so good that her writing just "gives" it to everyone. Did that seem riddleish? Oops. I just mean, she says the things that are so important to modern women, and she does so in a way that is always entertaining. I've yet to see her perform, but I am constantly on the lookout for appearances near me. I hear she is great live.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

Back when I was a snobby college student in the literature department, I would never admit that I love chick lit!  Hahaha.  Now, I know there's some great writing in chick lit.  I like the snappy writing, funny situations, and clever dialogue.

I adore Bridget Jones, but probably my all time favorite is the Shopaholic series by Sophie Kinsella.  She is hilarious and Becky Bloomwood is so lovable.

Recently I read Something Borrowed and Something Blue.  I really liked how the books tied together.


----------



## RuthMadison (Jul 9, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> It was a much better book than "The Hour I First Believed". I have to admit that I skipped large sections of THIFB in order to get to the end, but "She's Come Undone" riveted me.


I've been on the fence about trying She's Come Undone, now I am convinced to try it! Thank you.


----------



## ErinW965 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm definitely a fan. My only suggestion would be to avoid the Infidelity Files. I couldn't stand that one. =-P


----------



## Harmonious (Mar 4, 2011)

UK commercial fiction authors I highly rate :

Kate Harrison's Secret Shopper series

Lucy Diamond's The Beach Cafe

Annie Sanders - Instructions For Bringing Up Scarlet

Rowan Coleman - Lessons In Laughing Out Loud

Judy Astley - The Look of Love


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

This is a great thread.  I'm bookmarking it for future reference.  Thank you Lucie, for starting up a great discussion.  I like the distinction of women's lit vs. chick.  Lots of times the chick lit I read is a little TOO light for my taste, but on the other hand, some women's lit is so sad that I almost can't bear it.  (I'm thinking of books like Dorothy Allison's Bastard Out Of The Carolinas, soooo good, but so disturbing and sad).  Does anyone have a term for something in between these two?  Something like chick lit with fiber?  

I'm late to the thread, so I won't repeat all the great books and writers that people have listed here.  I'll just say that reading this has made me decide to try She's Come Undone again - I could never get into it before.  And I'll add that I hated Amy Tan's 100 Secret Senses at first (not even sure why I kept going) but by the end I was utterly consummed by it and almost weeping in one scene.  I read it years ago, and I still think of parts, like the fermented eggs they planted in the ground.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I've been on the fence about trying She's Come Undone, now I am convinced to try it! Thank you.


You're welcome 

I'm noticing that all the women's fiction titles appear to have modern settings. How about some historical ones? Has anyone ever read "These is My Words?"


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

elenaaitken said:


> Wow! Excellent suggestions here and my kindle is currently burning up with downloads.
> 
> I just read Katherine Owen's 'Not to Us' She's an indie author I discovered and I quite enjoyed this one. Lots of twists, but the characters hooked me right away.
> 
> ...


Well, thank you so much for the endorsement of Not To Us! I just happened upon this thread and wondered if I should comment when I saw Ms. Aitken's note about my book. I didn't want to confuse the discussion of chick lit versus women's fiction which can be a wide range. My books are a little edgy, a little sad, and a little bit funny despite being serious stories about loss, betrayal, and the heroine's personal journey of self-discovery. I want to peruse the rest of the thread for other authors. Thanks for letting join in here. : )

Katherine


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for thetip about Rachel's Holiday only being $1.99.  I just downloaded it . I"ve never read Marian Keyes before, so this should be fun.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Is there a way to bookmark a thread within kindleboards?  I just hunt and peck...sometimes I reply to a board just so I can find it when there is a new post.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Is there a way to bookmark a thread within kindleboards? I just hunt and peck...sometimes I reply to a board just so I can find it when there is a new post.


I right-click and set up the bookmark on my browser (I use FireFox).


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

MsScott...I have a MacBook Pro...I usually use Safari...do you think Firefox is better?


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> MsScott...I have a MacBook Pro...I usually use Safari...do you think Firefox is better?


I use Safari on my iPad, so I do like that software, too. But I think that Firefox makes things easier on my laptop (which runs Windows.) It's probably just up to personal preference.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

A site called Chick Lit is Not Dead keeps you updated on upcoming chick lit with recommendations. I love it. You can also friend them on Facebook.

http://chicklitisnotdead.com/


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't usually read chick-lit but I've seen Sibel Hodge's books getting great reviews on the forums etc and dived in.

Have to say her books had me in stitches.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh yes, I'm a fan. This thread needed a bump. Lots of great books here.

For the writers in the group - - I am looking for a few author friends who might be willing to swap blog posts. I have something I would like promoted on Oct 10th or 11th. I'd be happy to blog about one of your events, giveaways, or new releases in exchange. Send me a private message if you are interested and I can send you the details. It's a book promo/giveaway in honor of my birthday. {EEEK} I have a sample post written already so you can copy or tweak. Should be easy peasy for you.



~ Jenna


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol.  Count me in, Jenna!  (I sent you a pm)

I just bought a new indie books (haven't taken them for a test read, yet.)  One is H.P. Mallory's Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble which looks very cute.  I just have to finish A Discovery of Witches first.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> Lol. Count me in, Jenna! (I sent you a pm)
> 
> I just bought a new indie books (haven't taken them for a test read, yet.) One is H.P. Mallory's Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble which looks very cute. I just have to finish A Discovery of Witches first.


Awesome - HP's books are on my list. Ha ha. I have a looooong list.
I sent you a PM back. LOVE the cover of your book!

~ Jenna


----------



## AlexW52 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm definitely a fan of Chick Lit books. I have to say that my favorites are the Stephanie Plum series (so upset Katherine Heigl was cast as Stephanie), but I also enjoy all of the traditional romance books as well like Jemima J, Bridget Jones, Something Borrowed. The most recent book I read was Born Under a Lucky Moon by Dana Precious. It was a really cute take on a woman with a kooky family who makes her way to Hollywood and ends up back in Michigan for a surprise wedding and eventually a funeral. I thought it was fun. You can check it out here at Amazon.

Looking forward to checking out some of your recs! THANKS! 

_[Edit: corrected hyperlink]_


----------



## Anna Elliott (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Jill Mansell yet?  She's a UK author, though starting to be published in the US, as well, and I LOVE her.  My two favorites are The One You Really Want and Millies Fling.  The publisher often discounts them on Kindle, too--I know I got Millie's Fling for free awhile back.


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

I recently bought a friend of mine  and she loved it. Also, anything by Jodi Picoult is fantastic!


----------



## T.M.souders author (Jun 2, 2011)

> I just downloaded it . I"ve never read Marian Keyes before, so this should be fun.


Her Watermelon books are really good!

I, too, just finished Something Borrowed by Emily Giffin and really liked it. I'm such an idiot though, until I saw the pic below, I didn't realize the movie was based on the book. Meanwhile, I kept thinking while reading it, this seems like it was a movie, lol--WOW!


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

Ooh, where to start...

Jill Mansell, Jennifer Crusie, Marian Keyes, Catherine Alliott (sp?), Judy Astley, Janet Evanovich, and now my mind's gone blank, but these are my straight off comfort-reads. I say 'comfort-reads' but Marian Keyes covers some stuff that's not so comfortable but she does it so well and with such humour that it's bearable.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I recently downloaded a Marian Keyes book called "Rachel's Holiday". I'd heard a lot of great things about it.


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

I have "Rachel's Holiday" on my TBR list. Right now, I'm reading Blueberry Truth by Ute Carbone on my Kindle. It is very good.

http://www.amazon.com/Blueberry-Truth-ebook/dp/B005G5U6JO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316916256&sr=8-1

Hope everyone is having a fabulous weekend...

Best,

Katherine Owen


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

That's a great book - so uplifting! (Rachel's Holiday) Now I want to read it again. Wonder where on earth it is. The sooner I get everything onto Kindle the better. Will take ages though. And lots of dosh! But the house will feel a lot lighter...


----------



## Rexi (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 

I just joined, love this site! 

I would like to add some new authors to this list. Cecelia Ahern, Patricia Scanlan,Trisha Ashley, and Julia Williams. You might already know Cecelia Ahern--P.S I love you, but her other books are just as wonderful. Not necessarily books about girl meets boy, but they do have a sense of magic to them which once you read them, the magic has a way of becoming real. 

Patricia Scanlan is another Irish writer, her books are more on the lines of chick lit, but have some great stories. Her characters are excellently written and believable. 

Trisha Ashley--she's an English writer of chick lit books. Most a set in a fictional village but once you read them you feel as if you actually live in this village and have a unique insight to your neighbours. 

Julia Williams--is another writer like Trisha Ashley, love her books. 

Marian Keyes--l have to agree with all of you, she is wonderful.....


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

I like Sohie Kinsella (loved Remember me?) and Sibel Hodge (Fourteen Days Later was great). One is traditional and one Indie, but I think their writing has some of the same elements. They are both a lot of fun and sometimes have quirky story lines.


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

I have a question for the chick lit fans. Does anyone remember a novel where the main character sees her lost love at a wedding and she's wearing a pink polyester 1980s dress that her mom (or grandmom) lent her? Or was that a movie? I'm not sure why that scene came into my head but now I'm driving myself crazy trying to remember where I read or saw it. Does it ring a bell for anyone else? I think the dress involved shoulder pads. Thanks.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Another Elizabeth Berg fan here. I just read _The Pull of the Moon_ and kept thinking, this is women's fic that hits the perfect note.

N


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

Neekeebee said:


> Another Elizabeth Berg fan here. I just read _The Pull of the Moon_ and kept thinking, this is women's fic that hits the perfect note.
> 
> N


I'm an Elizabeth Berg fan too. I started with Open House and then read everything else she wrote. Recently I found another women's fiction author I really like. Has anyone else read books by Carol Cassella? She has two out, Oxygen and Healer, and if you're a fan of women's fiction, I highly recommend them. They're more serious in tone than Elizabeth Berg, but the stories are compelling and the writing is wonderful!


----------



## marielamba (Apr 21, 2011)

So many great books mentioned here.  I've never read Marian Keyes before...but now I will!

I LOVE Ann Tyler. Her writing is beyond beautiful.  If you like Ann Tyler, then you should read STANDING STILL and THE BIRD CAGE by Kelly Simmons. Her work is lovely, and reminds me of Ann Tyler's.

I also enjoy Kinsella's Shopaholic series, but sometimes Becky is SO stupid!  I especially adored her novel Twenties Girl.  If you haven't read that one, you're in for a treat.  I also own all of Evanovich's Stephanie Plum books, and, seriously, Katherine Heigl as Stephanie Plum?  No no no!


----------



## LucieSimone (Jun 30, 2011)

These are all great recommendations! I haven't read Ann Tyler or Elizabeth Berg, so I'm looking forward to catching up with their work. Have MAINE by J. Courtney Sullivan next up on my TBR pile. Loved her debut, COMMENCEMENT.


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Hey, if you're interested in supporting an indie writer. Check out _Blueberry Truth_ by Ute Carbone. This is a great women's fiction read that I just finished earlier this week.

Best,

Katherine

Here's the Amazon link for the Kindle edition: http://www.amazon.com/Blueberry-Truth-ebook/dp/B005G5U6JO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317254753&sr=1-1


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

The Sophie Green books by Kate Johnson are lots of fun. One of them was a freebie a long time ago.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are a regular chick lit reader consider posting your review, link to Goodreads, FB, etc on Chick Lit Plus's blog. She's been conducting a reading challenge all year and gives out prizes. So if you've read some chick lit recently, go post it.

~ Jenna

_sorry. . . no self-promotion outside the book bazaar_


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

sibelhodge said:


> Obviously I write chick lit so I'm a huge fan. I've read some fab indies lately:
> 
> Lisa Lim - Confessions of a Call Centre Gal
> DD Scott - Bootscootin' Blahniks
> ...


This. I agree with all of the above, plus I love Sibel Hodge's chick lit novels! She's hilarious!


----------



## Maryann Christine (May 18, 2011)

Oooh! Sophia Kinsella's "Can You Keep Secret" is only $1.99! I already read a library version several years ago, but I may snatch up the ebook version anyway, since it's only two bucks.


----------



## Bubastes (Nov 14, 2011)

Just saw this thread and wanted to connect with other women's fic/chick lit readers! Yikes, this thread seems a little...quiet. I see a lot of familiar author recommendations, so it looks like I'm in the right place (I particularly like Emily Giffin and Jennifer Weiner). Right now, I'm finishing The Estrogen Posse by Sharon DeVita and LOVE it (I think Janet Evanovich fans would enjoy it).

:waves hello:


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Bubastes said:


> Just saw this thread and wanted to connect with other women's fic/chick lit readers! Yikes, this thread seems a little...quiet. I see a lot of familiar author recommendations, so it looks like I'm in the right place (I particularly like Emily Giffin and Jennifer Weiner). Right now, I'm finishing The Estrogen Posse by Sharon DeVita and LOVE it (I think Janet Evanovich fans would enjoy it).
> 
> :waves hello:


Nice to see you here. It has been a little quiet.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

marielamba said:


> I LOVE Ann Tyler. Her writing is beyond beautiful. If you like Ann Tyler, then you should read STANDING STILL and THE BIRD CAGE by Kelly Simmons. Her work is lovely, and reminds me of Ann Tyler's.


Thanks for the rec--Anne Tyler's _Saint Maybe _ is my all time favorite book--such a wonderful story of loss and quiet redemption -- and love. Her writing is superbly subtle and captures all the gradations of human emotion.


----------



## wordsmithjts (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm a big Lisa Jackson fan. Pretty much anything she does is awesome and spellbinding. I also really like V.C. Andrews.

_sorry, self-promotion (links) is not permitted outside the Book Bazaar.  _


----------



## elenaaitken (Jun 18, 2011)

I love this list. So many great books. 
I've been reading a lot of Barbara Freethy lately. 
And Claire Cook. I really enjoy her!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I read a post on a different forum (GoodReads, I think) about the possibility of chick lit being 'dead' according to the gurus in publishing.  I find that very hard to believe.  My mom was reading books like "Don't Eat the Daisies" back in the day, and that was chick lit.  I can't imagine that this genre would die out.  Or at least, I certainly hope not!


----------



## Bubastes (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think chick lit is dead, but I do think it's not as popular as it used to be. I personally think it's a good thing: when chick lit was super popular, there were way too many bad books and "me too" books just to fill the demand. Now that it's less trendy, publishers can afford to be choosier about the stories they publish. There's always a market for _good_ stories, regardless of genre.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> There's always a market for good stories, regardless of genre.


Absolutely! Some books kind of fall in-between the cracks, too. They aren't quite chick lit, but they do have the chick lit feel to them. I'd add "Julie and Julia" to that list. It's not a cookie cutter chick lit book, but it has feel to it.


----------



## amy_saunders (Aug 8, 2011)

Lots of good recommendations on this thread!  I finished _Loose Screw _ by Rae Davies recently and I'm currently reading _Absolute Liability _ by Jennifer Becton. Both are fun, lighthearted reads. Even though they're both mysteries, they have a chick-lit flavor to them.


----------



## Bubastes (Nov 14, 2011)

mscott9985 said:


> Absolutely! Some books kind of fall in-between the cracks, too. They aren't quite chick lit, but they do have the chick lit feel to them. I'd add "Julie and Julia" to that list. It's not a cookie cutter chick lit book, but it has feel to it.


Yes! I loved Julie & Julia, and it does have a chick lit feel to it with the humor and the personal journey.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know if someone has already recommended these (there's A LOT of posts on the thread but you might also try Lani Diane Rich and Jane Porter. Both are really good.

Liliana


----------



## Bubastes (Nov 14, 2011)

OK, I'm reading my first Marian Keyes book (Sushi for Beginners. Yes, I'm WAY behind the times). I don't know, it's not working for me so far. Ah well, thanks to the recommendations here, I still have plenty of books to explore!

Edited to add: unfortunately, Sushi for Beginners was a DNF, which is rare for me. I slogged through about 35% of the book before giving up.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a Marian Keyes book on my Kindle...Rachel's Holiday.  I bought it based on the good things I'd been hearing here on KB.


----------



## elenaaitken (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey everyone,
If you're looking for some new Women's Fiction. 
check out Flat Out Love by Jessica Park
And That Boy by Jillian Dodd.

I read them both over the holiday and really enjoyed them!


----------



## slandon36 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nina Cordoba and Heather Wardell for sure.


----------



## JEV (Jan 7, 2012)

Must try ANYTHING by Karen McQuestion.  Her writing is top drawer.  Also, for a funny read, try Still Life With Husband by Lauren Fox.  Both authors are from the Wisconsin area, so have that mid-western vibe going.


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if I've already said this.

Anita Shreve

Sue Miller

Caroline Leavitt


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay, I'll admit it. I'm a guy and I read some chick lit. I got hooked by Sophie Kinsella. I thought her Shopaholic series was very funny. I've since gone on to read all of her books.


I also liked Shea Macleod's Sunwalker series. They are paranormal but it's light and funny. I'm not a big paranormal reader, in fact I rarely read it, but I did like her books.


----------



## lvhiggins (Aug 1, 2012)

HUGE chick lit and women's fiction fan here (waving!)  I just finished Shelley Noble's Beach House. I've got Sarah Pekkanen lined up.  I love Jane Porter, Nancy Thayer, Claire LeZebnik, Erica Baumeister (sp?).  Has anyone read Jill Smolinski?  Great recommendations on this list.


----------



## vistawriter (Dec 14, 2011)

One indie author that hasn't been mentioned is Dee DeTarsio. Her books are a blend of women's fiction and mystery. Very light, no major drama, but funny with a mystery to boot. Her latest is Haole Wood, a Maui mystery , and prior to that Ros was about an alien who lands in the back yard of a recently divorced woman who's feeling over stressed.


----------



## JGR (May 11, 2013)

I just read 32 Going on Spinster by Becky Monson and that was good.  Reminded me a lot of Sophie Kinsella.


----------

